# Phone Substitute?



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Now that I've driven awhile, I've become aware of the "flaws" of my cell phone. These include:
- I'd like a larger screen, for reading the map display;
- My phone gets HOT; and,
- The touch screen on my cheap phone is quirky.

Sure, I could get an expensive phone. The screen issue might go away, and a metal case might help get rid of heat.

What about a tablet? I don't want a second phone line, and I don't see how the Uber app can work unless the tablet can be made to act like a big phone. Has anyone done this? FWIW, I intend to handle phone calls using a Bluetooth headset.

Another attractive idea is the Asus Padfone. This is a phone that docks with a tablet and the two work together. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

What has Uber put you up to now? Hmmmm.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Many of us use tablets, I have a thread about using an app called Tablet Talk that makes your tablet act like a phone but it's really dialing on your real phone, connected via bluetooth.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/for-tablet-users-a-solution-for-randomized-numbers.123994/

Other people's solution is to make a Google Voice number and install Google Voice on the tablet, but using Tablet Talk means your phone calls are going through your phone's cell coverage not data via VOIP.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

You can use a tablet and tether it to your phone for access. You'll need to download the Uber Driver App to the tablet, and Tablet Talk to both the tablet and your phone (Tablet Talk is not a free app, btw. It's a one time fee for each device). Tablet Talk basically makes text and phone duplicate activities on both devices, so if a pax contacts you, it goes through your phone, but also appears on the tablet, and you can answer the phone, or reply to the text via the tablet. If you're using a BT headset, pair it with the tablet instead of the phone.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks for the info! 

For a tablet, it still looks like I'll have to get that additional $10 line. 

Ill dig deeper about the Asus Padfone.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Ill dig deeper about the Asus Padfone


Ok, just make sure you roll up your sleeves when you dig. You don't want to get them dirty


----------



## Lord Moyne (May 5, 2017)

sirius black said:


> You can use a tablet and tether it to your phone for access. You'll need to download the Uber Driver App to the tablet, and Tablet Talk to both the tablet and your phone (Tablet Talk is not a free app, btw. It's a one time fee for each device). Tablet Talk basically makes text and phone duplicate activities on both devices, so if a pax contacts you, it goes through your phone, but also appears on the tablet, and you can answer the phone, or reply to the text via the tablet. If you're using a BT headset, pair it with the tablet instead of the phone.


 How far can both devices be from each other? Would you be able to leave the tablet in a mall parking lot and take the phone inside the mall?


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Lord Moyne said:


> How far can both devices be from each other? Would you be able to leave the tablet in a mall parking lot and take the phone inside the mall?


The tablet and phone only stay connected to each other as far as the effective range of Bluetooth - About 25'.


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

I never call pax .. I'll answer if they call me ... 
I normally just txt and wait..


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Time for some updates.

The "touch" issues I had withstood went away when I replaced the screen.

Still, I wanted a replacement. I got the Asus PadFone Mini. This product pairs a normal smart phone with a tablet-size screen. You can mount the phone to the screen and Presto! you have a tablet.

The combo is a bit heavy for my dash mount. The map display is much easier to read. Headset pairs easily.

My jobs become much easier.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I use an Alcatel Pop 7 from T-Mobile. There is no voice calling on this unless you use an app that allows it over it the internet which I tried and works great but I never could get Uber to correctly save my phone number go figure. It looks a big bit in the picture on the left hand side with a magnet holder on the vent but in reality it's a 7 in tablet. I believe it was $6 a month for 6 gigs of data with the tablet free that sold me on the idea of using it for strictly Uber.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Also you should carry a "burner" phone in your back pocket that you never take out, discuss, use, ect. (not your purse, or your bag, your pocket)

Then if you get carjacked/robbed you can still call 911 after they run off with your phone and ditch you. It's SOP to take your wallet and your phone before they run off.

I have a prepaid that i have literally only used to make sure it still is good but keep charged 24/7.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

If I thought getting mugged was that likely than I wouldn't be Uber-ing. For anyone looking for a good 'budget' phone I'd recommend the 64 Gb Moto G 4+ with a 5.5" screen. It's super powerful and B&H Video is selling them for $220 shipped (except NY where you pay sales tax). I picked up mine a couple of weeks ago for $200 and have been delighted with it. I did have to buy a new car mount as it's a little heavier than my Moto G 3rd Gen and I didn't feel it was as secure, so I dropped $10 on a new mount too. The only down side is that with my old phone I could turn on tethering for no extra charge and now I get a message from Cricket that I need the $10 tethering option (which I think sucks, as it doesn't give you any more data for the $10. It's MY data, let me use it how I want!)


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

Just get a good 6" phone which kills two birds with one stone. You don't want the unnecessary hassle of phone/Bluetooth issue/tablet/tablet talk/etc...not to mention you'll now be charging both the phone and tablet with charging wires everywhere.


----------

